# can i replace crushed coral with non live sand in my cycled tank??



## amber6292 (Jan 30, 2011)

i have a 75 gallon fish tank that is already cycled with over 50 pounds of crushed coral and over 60 pounds of live rock. my tank also has 2 clownfish,1 anemone,and 3 turbo snails. i want to remove the crushed coral and put in non live sand from petco,do i have to remove my fish and cycle it over again or what should i do? someone please help!!:-? p.s im running on an eheim canister filter rated at 90 gallons.


----------



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

if it was me i would change it as the live rock is still working as is the canister filter, so a gradual change would not do to much damage, i might be wrong but I changed my filter system in an active tank, I suppose the only problem would be that it would be very cloudy with new sand going in but as the sand is not your main source of filtration it should be ok


----------

